# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të personave të humbur >  Kërkoj një mik nga Shkodra

## Bujar Dragaj

Kerkoj mikun tim MEHMET HAXHIA nga SHkodra ju lutem nese e njef dikush nga ju ju lutem te me trgoni nje numer telefoni   jam Bujari nga Franca

----------


## [LoTi]

Jep nje informacion pak me te qart, dhe me thuaj ku jeton, per arsye se njof nje MEHMET HAXHIA qe ndodhet ne ITALI.

----------


## Bujar Dragaj

po me Mehmetin kam qene ne Luxembourg pastaj ai eshte kthyer ne shqiperi eshte 50 vjeqar gruaja e tij quhet Shpresa faleminderi ka dy femije

----------


## oliver55

> po me Mehmetin kam qene ne Luxembourg pastaj ai eshte kthyer ne shqiperi eshte 50 vjeqar gruaja e tij quhet Shpresa faleminderi ka dy femije


o Bujar na trego nje here emrin tend te vertete dhe pastaj te shohim per te tjerat.

----------


## Bujar Dragaj

> o Bujar na trego nje here emrin tend te vertete dhe pastaj te shohim per te tjerat.


po emrin nuk e shef e kam Bujar po pse ke dyshim ne emrin tim? klm

----------

